# Elvis is SCREAMING HIS HEAD OFF -- is it the weather?



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

This morning as soon as I uncovered the tiels' cage, Elvis started SCREAMING and has been unwilling to stop ever since. He has not done this in a while, and they had a good 14 hours of sleep last night. I put them on their playgym and he went straight back into the cage and started screaming again while sitting in the open cage door. I gave them fresh food, they ate for a little bit and then he started shrieking once again. I took them to the window so they could sit on the ledge and look outside, and still scream scream scream. It gets worse when I leave the room, so maybe he is flock calling. I'm not sure.

We are having unseasonably warm weather that started overnight. Is there a chance that this means Elvis thinks spring is coming and is getting restless or hormonal?


----------



## M&M (Jun 8, 2013)

Strange..could there be anything new around the room that could be scaring him?


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

it could be because its breeding season? are either of them female?


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

naniandcourtney said:


> it could be because its breeding season? are either of them female?


Not breeding season here in freezing eastern US!! Georgia is female.

This was a couple of weeks ago and I think Elvis was going nuts because the weather suddenly got warmer. It's since cooled down again and he isn't screaming as much, but I'm keeping a close eye on the birds because I think they are not getting along well these days and might hurt each other (they are getting territorial over perches and I'm concerned one of them might knock the other off one and cause an injury).


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Picking this thread back up again...the same thing is happening today. We had a HUGE drop in temperature from yesterday (of between 20-25 degrees Fahrenheit) plus a snowstorm, and Elvis was screaming so much (and way louder than usual) that we had to cover their cage back up. Everybody here has a snow day, people are sleeping in, and the last thing they want is a noisy bird making their morning unpleasant!!!

I think it's got to be atmospheric pressure driving him nuts.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He might be hormonal, I would try giving him longer nights


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> He might be hormonal, I would try giving him longer nights


This is different. He already gets 14 hours of covered time -- it really seems like when there is a big change in the weather he starts to go insane.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you able to try and maintain the temperature in the room he is in? As in keep it consistent?
Just a thought.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Are you able to try and maintain the temperature in the room he is in? As in keep it consistent?
> Just a thought.


Yeah. We think it's atmospheric pressure, not temperature. The temperature in the apartment is consistent.


----------

